# 55 gallon drum wood burner



## tennbowhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

We had one years ago in a hunting cabin. It worked real good. We would get it so hot the flue would be glowing red!!! It was only a single not a double. We were just young men and didn't have enough money to buy the deluxe model.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Here is something I may try out sometime, it is just what you need to set yourself up.
Fifty five gallon barrel and you are set!

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_20894_20894


----------



## tnfatboy (Apr 29, 2008)

i had one ( double ) i bought the kit at the co-op. it heated the barn well definitley worth the money for the kit. it makes it real sturdy.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Used to buy the kits to convert the drums at the local farmers co-op. Seems like Farm & Fleet would handle them these days.  After you assemble it you have to "preburn" the drum to get everything that will makes smoke off the outside before you install it in a building. We used the very same kit on a 250 gal oil drum in the basement of a 28'x28' cabin to get the additional radiation area and also let us put longer logs in. Also worked very well. Put river rock in the bottom to keep the burning embers off the steel. Shovel out the ash regularly.


----------



## truper (Sep 23, 2007)

LOL.....this is like deja vu.

*home made wood heater ideas *Have a nice 50 gallon propane tank with the top cut out of it. I want to make a wood heater for my man cave. I am looking for suggestions. I have metal, welders, torches etc. Just need some pointers on air flow, heat exchangers etc. Thanks You may pm me if you like. You may even post pics of your...
Started by preacherjack, January 27th, 2011 09:07 PM


----------



## DXTBIKER (Feb 15, 2009)

Irish Sitka said:


> Here is something I may try out sometime, it is just what you need to set yourself up.
> Fifty five gallon barrel and you are set!
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_20894_20894


My local TSC sells a similar kit. I'm going to build one this weekend, if I can find a couple of drums. I will post some pics. Hopefully it will warm up my pole barn ( 24/40/8) uninsulated.


----------



## big yin (Aug 8, 2010)

I built 1 out of cast steel 10 stud truck brake drums for my shed and it works a treat. I will post up some pics soon.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Any one try this with 30 gallon drums?
My shed isn't very big, I think 55 gal. would be way to much.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

never built a regular wood burner out of one. i have used them for burn barrels for fishing in the winter though. id suggest maybe some grill or high temp paint and build a flat rack in the bottom to lay fire brick in. id just be afraid of getting it to hot and burning out the bottom of it. if you do build one deffinitely post some pics up, i'd love to see how they look and work.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

Irish Sitka said:


> Here is something I may try out sometime, it is just what you need to set yourself up.
> Fifty five gallon barrel and you are set!
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_20894_20894


that is exactly the setup we have in the clubhouse at the range and it does work very well. we had t o replace the barrell last year after several years at least ten that i know of. pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Bowferd (Dec 15, 2007)

I just installed one in my shop this past year and will give good reviews. It doesn't take much to keep me happy.
I found the plans on Backwood something or other. I bought this little **** of an acreage about 15 yrs ago and finaly moved out here a yr ago last June. No indoor plumbing. Life is nice.


----------



## Bowferd (Dec 15, 2007)

Sorry, I meant to say site of an acreage, My mistake. Please accept my sincere apologies.


----------



## racer102 (Jul 16, 2006)

daltongang said:


> Any one try this with 30 gallon drums?
> My shed isn't very big, I think 55 gal. would be way to much.


We did for are hunting tent but we made it upright for more room. We used a kit from nortern tool and modified it send me your email and I will send some pics. Has ash tray and will take 16" logs


----------



## Thatmichhunter (May 19, 2010)

One of my dads buddies has one in his garage that he made years ago out of a 55 gal. Drum, I remember being in there when I was younger and that whole thing would be glowing red, with about 20 people in there he used to have the doors open and it would still cook you out of there in sub zero temps.


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

A mate made one for his shop from an old indoor water heater tank, one end is flat, the other is rounded like a propane tank, 10mm thick steel, 2ft diameter and about 5ft long. Welded on some legs made from 2 inch angle, cut the flat end out and slid in some expanded steel mesh to sit the logs on and a couple of stacked fire bricks under it in the middle to prop up the mesh and stop it from sagging. Made the door from the cut off end, hinged with heavy duty gate hinges and a latch hangle and made a sliding damper beneath the door and re-welded it back on. Used 5 inch stainless steel chimney /flue tube as it's very cheap. Later he welded a flat plate on top to use to heat up a kettle or to heat up his leftovers for lunch on. It pumps out heaps of heat enough to warm up and stey warm a 25 metre by 15 metre workshop.


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

I am working on mine now. It is a 100 gallon propane tank. I used 3/8 plate and made cradle type legs. I also used 3/8 plate for the front. I cut a 12" slot in the top, I put 3 heat exchanger tubes in this area. I also made this a catalytic heater for a more efficient burn. I have a single speed furnace fan that will blow through the heat exchanger tubes. It has air coming in at the front below the door and secondary air coming in at the back of the fire box. It will also have fire brick and sand in the bottom. It is coming together nicely. Will post some pics soon.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Our house was heated by a two barrel for many years. It was great. Went to an outside wood stove this year because the chimney needed rebuilt. Wish we would have just rebuilt the chimney and kept the barrel stove. The outside stove burns at least twice the wood and still doesn't keep it very warm in here. Our furnace keeps having to run so now it's going to cost us extra for propane.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

What type of outside stove did you go to Washi? I have been thinking about adding one because I have no room or chimney in the house. I was hoping they would be more efficient and not less.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I know a number of people with two barrel versions in their shops. They work great and are inexpensive.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello,
Pics would be much appreciated.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

A local 3D club has a big barn that they shoot indoor 3D in during the cold months. Some of the shots are a little over 40 yards, and they have three different shooting areas (it's a REALLY BIG barn). The use a two barrel stove and have to turn it down sometimes it gets so hot!!!


----------



## ldoyle (Jun 9, 2010)

Years ago we had one in bedroom of a ranch house made out of a beer keg that was pretty cool and worked pretty good .


----------



## Bowferd (Dec 15, 2007)

I'll try to get a couple of pics if I can figure this out.







Eventually heat exchangers will be added to the system and hot water run thru the pex pipe system that I istalled in the concrete when my sons and I built the building


----------



## Bowferd (Dec 15, 2007)

The building is 30 x 60 with 30' shop area uninsulated as of now and 30' of living area. This has been a DIY project with the help of my kids and good friends who volunteered to work cheap.


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't mean to be a buzzkill...but when I looked into building one of these 55gal woodstoves for a polebarn, I came across the issue of the stove "*not being up to code*" and if there ever happened to be a fire, insurance wouldn't cover any damage. :angry:

But I plan to build a 30 gal version for my wall tent.


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

The second drum is a heat exchanger. We have one in the welding shop that is a three drum. The bottom one is a 150 gallon oil drum, the second one is a propane tank and the top one is an old water heater. We also have an old freon tank mounted on top as an oil dripper. It heats the whole shop. 100 x 60


----------



## wanderersmc (Jul 30, 2005)

just be REAL CAREFUL if you use a barrel stove my buddy HAD a neighbor that heated his house with one till the bottom burned out and burned the house down killing him


----------



## DXTBIKER (Feb 15, 2009)

I have it together, and had it burning outside today to get ride of the oil residue. Here's my question, I am thinking of pouring a bag of cement in the bottom and lining the sides with fire brick. Whats the best way to line the side that doesn't cost allot?


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I built one and put a 35 gallon barrel inside of a 50 gallon barrel. Welded bolts to the 35 gallon to lift it off the 50 gallon evenl,y creating a 3 " gap all the way around between the two barrels. Then cut a small hole in the back of the 50 gallon and ran squirrel cage fan into the hole. It put out an insane amount of heat.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

Stormforce said:


> A mate made one for his shop from an old indoor water heater tank, one end is flat, the other is rounded like a propane tank, 10mm thick steel, 2ft diameter and about 5ft long. Welded on some legs made from 2 inch angle, cut the flat end out and slid in some expanded steel mesh to sit the logs on and a couple of stacked fire bricks under it in the middle to prop up the mesh and stop it from sagging. Made the door from the cut off end, hinged with heavy duty gate hinges and a latch hangle and made a sliding damper beneath the door and re-welded it back on. Used 5 inch stainless steel chimney /flue tube as it's very cheap. Later he welded a flat plate on top to use to heat up a kettle or to heat up his leftovers for lunch on. It pumps out heaps of heat enough to warm up and stey warm a 25 metre by 15 metre workshop.


I have a friend that made two heaters from used water heater tanks. They are very similiar to your friend's setup. He added wheels and two handles to be able to easily move it. It works well.


----------

